# Jaguar XF-S- Gleammachine- Essex.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A recent Jaguar XF booked in with me after the owner had viewed my previous work via the studio threads.

*Paintwork Correctional detail completed over 4 days.*

Alloys cleaned and iron contaminants lifted using Gyeon Q2M Iron.










Vehicle washed in the usual manner, and then brought inside for further de-contamination.










Glass clayed also.










Old number plate adhesives removed.










Vunerable trim and edges masked up, and correction underway using the Rupes Bigfoot, Flexipad microfibres and M101.



















Corrective polishing stage 1 carried out over the next 25 hours or so, some of the progress achieved.
































































Lights and small areas polished using the rotary, spot pads and 203s.





































Paintwork then refined using the rotary, LC Hydro pads and 106FA.



















Vehicle was then rinsed down thoroughly, before the following details applied:-

***Paintwork glazed and prepped for wax using Britemax Black Max via the DA.
***2 layers of Britemax Vantage applied to the paintwork.
***Shuts polished and protected using Britemax AIO.
***Alloys sealed and protected with Collinite Insulator.
***Glass cleansed and sealed using Gtechniq G4.
***Chrome trim polished and sealed with Britemax metal twins.
***Rubbers and plastics dressed using AF Revive.
***Tyres treated with Zaino Z16.
***Finalk wipedown using Werkstat Glos.

*Results. *
































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Lovely finish!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Glorious finish there , thanks for sharing


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks great... jaguars always look better without their front number plates! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's stunning.:thumb: great work.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great work, fantastic deep shine, lovely car.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Lovely work, stunning finish.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Car looks amazing and what a car!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great write up and even better results...nice work Rob :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I saw Britemax have shared your images Rob on Facebook. How do you rate Vantage as the finish looks stunning?!!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on a nice car mate !


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That looks stunning, great work :thumb:


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Really nice job on the XFS, ultimate black when polished comes out so nice but seems to swirl up so badly.

Great finish.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice. 

Here's me thinking that Holly's dress on The Voice last night was the best thing I would see this weekend.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, incredible work!

very glossy and wet looking


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.



Blackroc said:


> I saw Britemax have shared your images Rob on Facebook. How do you rate Vantage as the finish looks stunning?!!


By far the best wax I've used in a long time, application and removal is a doddle, can be left to cure for 10 mins or overnight and still removes with little effort. Definately a wax that punches way above it's pricetag.



Soul Hudson said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Here's me thinking that Holly's dress on The Voice last night was the best thing I would see this weekend.


Love it....:lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Rob, that Jaguar came up like a mirror !
How are you liking the Big Foot so far ?

More to learn about it that's what I'm finding ,today I added a M8 washer to add 1mm distance between the shroud to see how much more correctional power I
get out of it . That should free it up and spin more . I have a Bentley Continental Flying Spur to polish tomorrow it will be interesting to see how good this modification will work on this super hard VAG paint !

Mario


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Amazing work Rob :thumb:


----------



## merseyparadise (May 12, 2013)

This is my car. I am, to put it mildly, chuffed to (very small) bits with Rob's work. It's absolutely OUTSTANDING and I'll be actively recommending him to anyone who'll listen (currently that runs to my mates at work, who, at 10am, already want me to shut up about this). Shame I didn't take a full 'before' picture, tbh: you'd be able to see just how grey and lustreless the paint had become. Seriously, I'm currently thinking that Rob went to Hogwarts. Experiamus Britemax!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Fantastic job! 
Surprised to see something other than your Metabo photographed! How are you liking the Rupes, which one are you using?

Cheers - Jason


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Rob, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

merseyparadise said:


> This is my car. I am, to put it mildly, chuffed to (very small) bits with Rob's work. It's absolutely OUTSTANDING and I'll be actively recommending him to anyone who'll listen (currently that runs to my mates at work, who, at 10am, already want me to shut up about this). Shame I didn't take a full 'before' picture, tbh: you'd be able to see just how grey and lustreless the paint had become. Seriously, I'm currently thinking that Rob went to Hogwarts. Experiamus Britemax!


Thank you Pete for the kind words, your comments are what makes all the hardwork worthwhile. Speak soon, Rob.



Amused said:


> Fantastic job!
> Surprised to see something other than your Metabo photographed! How are you liking the Rupes, which one are you using?
> 
> Cheers - Jason


Hi Jason, thanks.
Yes didn't think I'd ever use a different machine to the Metabo, liking the Rupes and still adjusting to it's style and approach.
I went for the 21 ES but with an additional 15 ES backing plate, so in theory the best of both machines.


----------



## CJ. (May 13, 2013)

Wow, the finish looks stunning.
Great pictures & description of the processes & great to read the owners feedback. Can see why he would be chuffed! Excellent work.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi Jason, thanks.
> Yes didn't think I'd ever use a different machine to the Metabo, liking the Rupes and still adjusting to it's style and approach.
> I went for the 21 ES but with an additional 15 ES backing plate, so in theory the best of both machines.


Excellent!

Are you using the same compounds/polishes that you used with your Metabo, or have you taken on new ones for the Rupes?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Amused said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Are you using the same compounds/polishes that you used with your Metabo, or have you taken on new ones for the Rupes?


To an extent, still use the Meguiars M101, 105 & 205 polishes, Menzerna S400, the only difference is Meguiars D300 MF cutting polish.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb Rob, if I paid someone to detail my car you would be one of names at the top of the list


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a cracking finish there Rob, very thorough detail.

Last shot is amazing :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job there


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Stunning work on a stunning car, I just love my Jag.

James


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

Been lurking here for a while and have always admired your work. Superb job...


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work Rob and good to see you posting regularly again. Did you find the paint soft? I have an XF and it scratches if you look at it the wrong way


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

G105ALY said:


> Great work Rob and good to see you posting regularly again. Did you find the paint soft? I have an XF and it scratches if you look at it the wrong way


Thanks mate, I would describe the paint as moderate to machine polish, but yes can be quite easily marked if your not carefull.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome work!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Superb Rob, if I paid someone to detail my car you would be one of names at the top of the list





NiallG said:


> Been lurking here for a while and have always admired your work. Superb job...


Thanks guys, very kind words, much appreciated.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Lovely gloss


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great work, nice write up.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Stunning as usual mate! Your garage looks massive inside in photos, didn't notice when I've been in there! Loads of room even with a XF in there!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheers Paul, it's not a bad sized space with enough room to comfortably work.


----------

